
Why Silicon Valley's Leading Startup Incubator Wants to Research Basic Income - jeremylevy
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3056510/why-silicon-valleys-leading-startup-incubator-wants-to-research-basic-income
======
Ixio
The last paragraph was especially of interest to me. I had heard of the
experiment in Finland and the vote in Switzerland but not the Dutch
experiments.

Most people I know haven't heard of Basic Income, let alone are convinced by
it. The only way this can become a reality is through experiments like these.
It's also the only way many of us can go from wishful thinkers to advocates
with facts.

These are exciting times for proponents of Basic Income.

